# DEAD with Dave showcased our little haunt



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks again to Dave. Nice shows he has with some good how-to's and such


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Never heard of Dead with Dave before, seems like some good stuff on there. Also congrats on your segment on his show.


----------

